# New Platy Fish =) Pics



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there! I just got some platies yesterday! I love them =). I'm new to aquariums, and these are my first livebearing fish. I found this site looking up how to care for baby platies ( I hope they have some) and tank cycling and all. Just thought I'd share some pictures!
Here are the females:
blue calico (I think that's what the color is called?)









Red Calico









Micky Mouse








I think she may be pregnant, but not really sure...
Males:

Red Wag









Sunset


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a red calico as you called it he's my male. and i think the stores around here call him a painted platy. but i really like the first one you posted she's awesome


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

i had a pair similar to the 1st one....they told me that it was a Neon Platy....love ur mickey mouse....reminds me of mine.....

cheers!


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks =) I tried to get one of each color so I could tell them apart. I love watching them all swim by at once in a group with all of the different colors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Your *Red Wag *and *Sunset *platys are male while the *Mickey *and the *Calico's *are female.....  you'll have some awesome looking fry when they mate! keep us posted if you do get your platys to breed! 

cheers!


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm really hoping I get some neat colors. I wonder what a blue calico and a sunset make? A cloudy sunset? lol I can't wait to see what the babies will be like. The blue one is already pregnant, but I got her that way from the petstore so it'll be interesting to see what she'll have. I can't wait to find out =]


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

you never know....am waiting for my platy fry to grow....have a feeling that she mated with a swordtail.....  should be a nice fish.... 

cheers!


----------

